# Silk Peel



## Phillygryl (Oct 19, 2007)

Has anyone on this board ever had a silk peel. My dermatologist told me that this is a new procedure that helps with acne scarring!!!


----------



## glamadelic (Oct 20, 2007)

Never heard of it, but it sounds like something I'd like to try!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 20, 2007)

Me either, but it DOES sound interesting! I found this info. on the internet though. hth

Source

What is SilkPeelÂ®?

SilkPeelÂ® combines precision exfoliation with Dermal Infusion to treat specific skin conditions. The diamond treatment head exfoliates while delivering a topical dermaceutical at a controlled intensity, stimulating new cell growth.

How does Silk PeelÂ® work?

SilkPeelÂ® DermalinfusionÂ® stimulates the skin to produce collagen by removing surface abnormalities and allows better penetration of other prescribed skin treatments. Additional improvement is obtained with the application of specific treatment solutions. All skin types may be treated with Silk PeelÂ®.

Do you have a specific topical treatment for my skin condition?

SilkPeelÂ® addresses the most common skin conditions with topical treatments for hydrating, bleaching, and acne.

What is the difference between SilkPeel DermalinfusionÂ® and Microdermabrasion?

SilkPeel DermalinfusionÂ® is the only procedure that provides both non-invasive exfoliation and delivery of skin-specific topical solutions under pressure, leaving patients with fresher-feeling and better-looking skin. SilkPeelÂ® is safe and painless, allowing patients to reap benefits on an accelerated basis. SilkPeelÂ® is unique because it does not use crystals or other abrasives particles.

What kind of Silk Peel results can I expect?

You can expect softening of fine lines from sun damage, evening of surface pigmentation, increased smoothness, improved natural glow and radiance. Patients with acne can expect reduced acne and blackheads, and softening of mild acne scars.

When will I see Silk Peel results?

With Silk Peel, results are seen gradually over the treatment series.

How many SilkPeelÂ® treatments will I need?

An initial Silk PeelÂ® treatment series is 6 treatments done 2 weeks apart. After your initial treatment series you may continue Silk PeelÂ® treatments at 2-6 week intervals for additional improvement or several times a year as maintenance. Softening of acne scars requires an initial treatment series of 10-12 treatments.

How long does treatment take?

Usually 20 minutes.

Does Silk PeelÂ®? hurt?

You may feel a mild exfoliation and tightening that leaves the skin feeling healthy and smooth.

How long do results last?

The results last for several months or longer. Some patients choose to have ongoing Silk PeelÂ® treatment at intervals to maintain best results.

What will I look like after the SilkPeelÂ® procedure?

There is no down time. You may apply makeup and return to activities immediately. Peeling or crusting occasionally occurs after Silk PeelÂ® treatment. This most commonly occurs after treatment for acne scars which requires more aggressive Silk PeelÂ® treatment. The skin may be pink for an hour after a treatment. An area of skin may become either lighter or darker than the surrounding areas, usually temporarily. Sun protection must be used daily. Patients who are prone to cold sores may need to take an antiviral medication on treatment day to prevent an outbreak which could spread to the treated skin and cause scarring.

Can I have SilkPeelÂ® if I already had or am planning to have other cosmetic procedures?

Yes, SilkPeelÂ® is compatible with most Cosmetic Procedues.

Is there a suggested skin care program to use with SilkPeelÂ®?

Yes, our Skin Care Products work great with SilkPeelÂ®. Use the program indicated for your skin type.


----------



## soha (Oct 20, 2007)

i neva heard of it...... :/


----------



## make79 (Oct 23, 2007)

I might have to look into this


----------



## Aprill (Oct 23, 2007)

never heard of it but thanks for the info Kathy!!! I might look into that


----------

